#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Interieur topic

## Amira2013

Hey allemaal,

Ik was mijn Ikea interieur een beetje zat en ben toen laatst deze site tegengekomen: Designmeubels voordelig online bestellen - FASHION FOR HOME Is een beetje dezelfde prijs klasse als Ikea maar dan wat specialer design. Ik heb er zelf al heel veel besteld en ben heel tevreden, maar was benieuwd wat jullie ervan vinden en wilde het delen als goede tip!

Liefs

----------


## Maroua1

Dat Ikea interieur zat zijn ken ik. Daarom kijk ik vaak op marktplaats om mooie meubels te vinden die niet bij Ikea te koop zijn. Ik heb ook via deze website een mooi alternatief voor de Ikea gevonden, hier kun je teminste alles echt naar wens maken. Heb er zelf een kleine kast van in de woonkamer zoiets als dit en ben er zeer tevreden mee!

----------

